# Schwinn, what art thou?



## Knoxville76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey there, I joined up with the Cabe because after searching the web to find out what kind of schwinn I have recently purchased, this seems like the place to be. I found a bike on Craigslist that looked like something that I would love, and this is it, but what is it? The badge says Ace but it looks only somewhat other Aces look like on the net. Is it missing parts? Are these the right parts. Serial on left rear dropout is E08484. Like many others on here I am new to the Schwinn game and plan on being in it for a long time! So any input on this would help me considerably because I want this beaut to be as stock as possible!...thanks!


----------



## skydog (Sep 19, 2012)

I believe your bike is a 1952 Standard, based on the pics and the serial number. Probably built on Sept 4th or 5th. Check out these links: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html


----------



## Johann (Sep 19, 2012)

*Hi, welcome to the CABE.*

Hi, don't see too many 1952 Ace badged bikes, is it ok to add it to my album on Schwinn Aces?
Great bike.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=976

Enjoy,

Johann


----------



## Knoxville76 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Ace badges..*

Was the Ace badge put on different models? Or was the Ace badge the standard badge of the times? What years were Ace badges used? It gets a bit confusing as it seems Schwinn had a lot of styles of bikes! If this is possibly a 1952 Standard, did they all don Ace badges? Sorry for all the questions, it just has been peaking my interest since I bought this bike! 

Yes, Johann, add away!


----------



## Knoxville76 (Sep 19, 2012)

*All yours!*



Johann said:


> Hi, don't see too many 1952 Ace badged bikes, is it ok to add it to my album on Schwinn Aces?
> Great bike.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=976
> ...




Add Away! Enjoy the pics, I'm super interested in the Ace history, any info you could spare would be great!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2012)

Schwinn had many different headbadges in the 50's and earlier and most had no bearing on the model of the bike but was a indication of who sold the bike. I believe BF Goodrich was the last one used that was not a Schwinn stamped badge. The bikes sold with that badge were sold by the BF Goodrich tire stores.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 20, 2012)

Yup, it's a Schwinn Standard for Boys.  This was Schwinn's basic model, but it was also a step up from the budget model that used shallow fenders, a cheap stem and a bolt-on kickstand.   

The Ace badge does not signify the model, only the seller.  This practice of re-badging Schwinn-built bikes largely died out by the early 1950s.  Your particular model of bike (Standard for Boys, straightbar unequipped) could have come with pretty much any badge on it.  You just happened to find one with a desirable one.

As a shameless plug, I have a book available that covers all of Schwinn's Heavyweight bikes. If you're new to the hobby I'm sure you will find it to be wildly useful.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## tailhole (Sep 20, 2012)

*Denver?*

Hey, did you pick that up in Denver?  If so, there is a ride this Sunday starting at REI at 10:30...


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 20, 2012)

I happen to have a very similar straight bar that dates to 1951 and it has a headbadge that says Pullman. Anyone know where Pullman bikes were sold or the story behind them?


----------



## Knoxville76 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Fun!*



tailhole said:


> Hey, did you pick that up in Denver?  If so, there is a ride this Sunday starting at REI at 10:30...




That I did! And I've been wanting to get together with some cruisers ever since I saw about thirty cruisers loading up at Argonaut liquors the other night! It looked like a blast! Are you in a riding club?... Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Knoxville76 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thanks!*



greenephantom said:


> Yup, it's a Schwinn Standard for Boys.  This was Schwinn's basic model, but it was also a step up from the budget model that used shallow fenders, a cheap stem and a bolt-on kickstand.
> 
> The Ace badge does not signify the model, only the seller.  This practice of re-badging Schwinn-built bikes largely died out by the early 1950s.  Your particular model of bike (Standard for Boys, straightbar unequipped) could have come with pretty much any badge on it.  You just happened to find one with a desirable one.
> 
> ...



I took your plug advice and got the heavyweights book! I'm very excited and can't wait to read up! Thanks for the advice! Chris


----------



## tailhole (Sep 20, 2012)

Knoxville76 said:


> That I did! And I've been wanting to get together with some cruisers ever since I saw about thirty cruisers loading up at Argonaut liquors the other night! It looked like a blast! Are you in a riding club?... Thanks, Chris.




Well, sorta. I sent you private message about it.
-Scott


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris, welcome to the addictive world of Schwinn bikes.  It's good times.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

